# BISSANZEIGER aber welche?!



## TomBigFish (28. August 2021)

Hallo  

Gesucht werden halbwegs vernünftige Bissanzeiger! Delkim, CS etc. ist mir zu teuer. Budget ist bei ca. 300 Euro, wobei 200 besser ist  
Gefallen tuen mir die neuen Fox Micron für 200 Euro. Vielleicht kennt ihr aber bessere ?! Habt ihr Empfehlungen? 

Zu mir: 
Ich versuche jedes Wochenende Angeln zu gehen. 2 mal im Monat mindestens! Dementsprechend sollten die Bissanzeiger schon etwas stabiler sein. Auch Wasserdicht etc.. 

Danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## Bomeo (29. August 2021)

Ich mag allgemein die Carpsounder sehr aber da kostet ein Set auch deutlich mehr als 200€.
Bissanzeiger sind immer so ne Glaubenssache... da hat jeder andere Favoriten und Begründungen warum die einen besser sind als die anderen. Ich könnte folgende empfehlen:








						Red Carp Funkset Eurobite Premium plus günstig kaufen - Askari Angelshop
					

Red Carp Funkset Eurobite Premium plus günstig kaufen. in großer Auswahl. ✓ Europas führender Angelshop ✓ Kostenlose Rücklieferung




					www.angelsport.de
				











						Bissanzeiger MK Adventure MK-X1
					

<ul> <li>äußerst stabil im Gehäuse verschraubte „Snag Bars“ - verhindern das seitliche Abrutschen der Ruten</li> <li>rote LED - leuchtet während des Bisses durchgehend</li> <li>weiße Diode - blinkt während de




					www.gerlinger.de
				











						Prologic Bißanzeigerset Custum SMX MKII - Gerlinger.de
					

▶▶▶ Jetzt bei deinem Angelprofi ⚓ Prologic Bißanzeigerset Custum SMX MKII  günstig kaufen.




					www.gerlinger.de
				




Ich habe die Links jetzt einfach irgendwo rausgesucht, also das sind keine Shopempfehlungen. Wozu ich auf keinen Fall raten würde sind Teile von Anaconda und Comoran. 

LG


----------



## Justin123 (29. August 2021)

Bomeo schrieb:


> Ich mag allgemein die Carpsounder sehr aber da kostet ein Set auch deutlich mehr als 200€.
> Bissanzeiger sind immer so ne Glaubenssache... da hat jeder andere Favoriten und Begründungen warum die einen besser sind als die anderen. Ich könnte folgende empfehlen:
> 
> 
> ...


Das unterschreibe ich, selbst genug von gehabt, alles Müll.

Fische mittlerweile Delkims (Txi Plus), super zufrieden aber (etwas) über deinem Budget. Brauchst du den unbedingt Funk? Die Txi D sind momentan bei MUR Tackle im angebot für 130. Da wärst du bei 2 bei 260. Receiver kannst du jederzeit nachkaufen und damit verbinden falls du ihn brauchst.

Gerade das D Lok System was man zusätzlich erwerben kann ist eine echte bereicherung falls du deine Bissanzeiger nicht montiert transportieren kannst bzw häufig andere Banksticks oder Rod Pod fischst. Das ständig auf und abgeschraube kann auf dauer sehr nervig werden.


----------



## TomBigFish (29. August 2021)

Danke für eure Antworten  

Ja, ein Empfänger sollte es schon haben. Zwar bin ich "MEISTENS" neben meinen Angeln, habe aber einen festen Schlaf. 

Prologic gefällt mir gut! Habe momentan die Bat+. Diese sind mitterweile aber einfach nur ausgelaugt


----------



## Bomeo (29. August 2021)

Ich habe lange mit Prologic gefischt, die haben ein echt gutes Preis / Leistungsverhältnis. Inzwischen bin ich bei den Carp Soundern hängen geblieben. Wenn das Budget nicht so groß ist, kann man sich die Teile auch nach und nach kaufen. Unterm Strich ist man dann ein wenig teurer als wenn man es gleich im Set kauft aber ich selbst spare bei Bissanzeigern nicht mehr. Von den allermeisten günstigeren war ich früher oder später stark enttäuscht.



Justin123 schrieb:


> Die Txi D sind momentan bei MUR Tackle im angebot für 130. Da wärst du bei 2 bei 260. Receiver kannst du jederzeit nachkaufen und damit verbinden falls du ihn brauchst.


Die Delkim Txi D fischt ein guter Freund von mir. der ist da vollends begeistert von. Ich kann mich aber grob erinnern, dass er für ein 2er Set+ Funk etwas über 400€ gezahlt hat.


----------



## zandertex (29. August 2021)

TomBigFish schrieb:


> Danke für eure Antworten
> 
> Ja, ein Empfänger sollte es schon haben. Zwar bin ich "MEISTENS" neben meinen Angeln, habe aber einen festen Schlaf.
> 
> Prologic gefällt mir gut! Habe momentan die Bat+. Diese sind mitterweile aber einfach nur ausgelaugt


Ein Hobby bei dem man schläft!Bravo!!!


----------



## Bomeo (29. August 2021)

zandertex schrieb:


> Ein Hobby bei dem man schläft!Bravo!!!


Schlafen kann ja auch ein Hobby sein, warum nicht beides verbinden, man leb schließlich nicht ewig


----------



## zandertex (29. August 2021)

Bomeo schrieb:


> Schlafen kann ja auch ein Hobby sein, warum nicht beides verbinden, man leb schließlich nicht ewig


Dann mal gute (drill)Träume!


----------



## TomBigFish (29. August 2021)

Oke  Merke schon. Lieber Geld in die Hand nehmen und was gutes holen... Wie sieht es denn mit den Carpsounder Age one aus? Vielleicht diese gerade nicht? Auf mich machen sie einen guten Eindruck!


----------



## TomBigFish (29. August 2021)

Ja, schlaf muss sein  - Meistens sind es 24 h Sessions bei mir


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. August 2021)

zandertex schrieb:


> Dann mal gute (drill)Träume!


Meint ihr,
die Schnur an großen Zeh


----------



## Blueser (29. August 2021)

Knicklichtpose nach Wahl...


----------



## Bomeo (29. August 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Meint ihr,
> die Schnur an großen Zeh


Das weckt mit 100%iger Sicherheit jeden Tiefschläfer


TomBigFish schrieb:


> ie sieht es denn mit den Carpsounder Age one aus? Vielleicht diese gerade nicht? Auf mich machen sie einen guten Eindruck!


Mit denen machste nichts falsch. Die sind auf jeden Fall nicht nur wasserfest sondern wasserdicht und haben alles was man so braucht. Fallbisserkennung, Nachtlicht, Funk, Batterieanzeige und ziemlich laut sind sie auch. Ich denke mal in der Preis / Leistung ist das einer der besten Bissanzeiger von Carp Sounder


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. August 2021)

Bomeo​wir hatten doch nix ine 60iger

das geht echt.


----------



## Thomas. (30. August 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> wir hatten doch nix ine 60iger


ist schon traurig wie weit der Fortschritt schon vorgedrungen ist, macht noch nicht mal bei den Anglern halt


----------



## Justsu (30. August 2021)

Ich schmeisse hier nochmal die Bissanzeiger von ND Tackle in die Runde, ich fische die K9 und bin Preis/Leistungsmäßig überzeugt... allerdings fische ich WESENTLICH seltener als Du auf Karpfen, insofern kann ich über die Lebensdauer bei solchen Bedingungen nichts sagen. Ich habe meine jetzt seit vier Jahren, aber vermutlich seltener im Einsatz gehabt, als Du in einer halben Saison...

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## jkc (30. August 2021)

TomBigFish schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mit den Carpsounder Age one aus?


Hi, ich habe die Teile auch seit Anfang der Saison im Einsatz und qualitativ und vom Funktionsumfang habe ich da nix zu meckern; Batterien sind noch alles die ersten, auch in der Funke. Haben allerdings auch noch keine 30 Nächte zusammen denke ich.
Fetter Kritikpunkt meiner Seite ist aber nach wie vor das digitale Bedienkonzept, welches meiner Ansicht nach richtig schlecht gelungen ist.
Du siehst nicht was eingestellt ist, um das herauszufinden musst Du die Einstellung verstellen und dann durch alle Stufen schalten um zu deiner bevorzugten Einstellung zu gelangen. Die Tasten sind nicht beschriftet, wenn man nur selten was verstellt / den Bissanzeiger nutzt, kann's zu einem Ratespiel werden. Besonders viel Spaß macht es drei Bissanzeiger auf die gleiche Einstellung zu bringen. 
An der Stelle möge bitte niemand mit der ollen Plastekarte kommen auf der die Schnellanleitung aufgedruckt ist. Das ist in meinen Augen alles andere als ein Pro-Argument, zumindest nicht solange jeder Billigpieper es schafft ohne auszukommen und ein rein intuitives Bedienkonzept an den Start zu bringen.

Grüße JK


----------



## Tuxedo75 (2. September 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Hi, ich habe die Teile auch seit Anfang der Saison im Einsatz und qualitativ und vom Funktionsumfang habe ich da nix zu meckern; Batterien sind noch alles die ersten, auch in der Funke. Haben allerdings auch noch keine 30 Nächte zusammen denke ich.
> Fetter Kritikpunkt meiner Seite ist aber nach wie vor das digitale Bedienkonzept, welches meiner Ansicht nach richtig schlecht gelungen ist.
> Du siehst nicht was eingestellt ist, um das herauszufinden musst Du die Einstellung verstellen und dann durch alle Stufen schalten um zu deiner bevorzugten Einstellung zu gelangen. Die Tasten sind nicht beschriftet, wenn man nur selten was verstellt / den Bissanzeiger nutzt, kann's zu einem Ratespiel werden. Besonders viel Spaß macht es drei Bissanzeiger auf die gleiche Einstellung zu bringen.
> An der Stelle möge bitte niemand mit der ollen Plastekarte kommen auf der die Schnellanleitung aufgedruckt ist. Das ist in meinen Augen alles andere als ein Pro-Argument, zumindest nicht solange jeder Billigpieper es schafft ohne auszukommen und ein rein intuitives Bedienkonzept an den Start zu bringen.
> ...



Hallo,

habe die Age One auch länger im Einsatz und bin nach wie vor begeistert.

Für mich persönlich ist das Bedienkonzept simpel und leicht verständlich. Wenn erstmal die LED Farbe, deine favorisierte Tonhöhe eingestellt ist gibts da nur die Sensibilität und Lautstärke (die zu 90% bei mir gleich ist) einzustellen.

Ist mir leiber als die Verstellrädchen bei anderen Namenhaften, teureren Herstellern die gerne mal abfallen und im höheren Gras verschwinden und der BIssanzeiger wenn du Glück hast nur 10 Wochen in der Reparatur ist... da spreche ich leider aus Erfahrung

Da sind halt eben die Geschmäcker einfach verschieden.


----------



## BarschMarschTV (3. September 2021)

Also ich habe mir vor ein paar Tagen von Anaconda die Tiki Taka mit passdenen Swingern bestellt. Die machen einen super eindruck und waren im 3+1 Set für 199 im angebot bei KL Angelsport

LG und stramme Schnüre


----------



## Justin123 (4. September 2021)

Da bin ich mal gespannt wie lange du daran freude haben wirst..


----------



## PirschHirsch (4. September 2021)

Ich habe die CS ROC XR (ohne Funk) und bin damit nach wie vor sehr zufrieden. Funzen bei jedem Wetter - egal ob Dauerregen, Frost oder Knallsonne. Hatte da noch nie einen einzigen Aussetzer.

Die Bedienung finde ich da nicht sehr schwierig - die zeigen auch direkt nach dem Einschalten automatisch den Batteriezustand über die LED-Laufleiste an.

Ich persönlich verstelle da direkt im Einsatz bei Bedarf nur die Lautstärke (geht direkt ohne Umschalten) und die Sensibilität.


----------



## feko (4. September 2021)

Ja lieber Pirsch Hirsch... Er möchte leider weder delkim oder cs.
Ich an seiner Stelle würde aber darauf hin sparen. 
Lg


----------



## Astacus74 (11. September 2021)

Ich lese mal Intressehalber mit gefühlt würd ich auch zu den Carpsoundern tendieren, wenn die Qualität noch dieselbe ist wie bei meinen CS F1 
die ich nun schon fast 12 Jahre fische dann machste da nichts falsch.
Was die schon so alles mitgemacht haben, Hut ab da kann ich nicht meckern die funktionieren noch wie am ersten Tag.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (21. September 2021)

Habe auch seit einem Jahr diese hier. Ich will sie nicht mehr missen, absolut zuverlässige Teile









						Delkim Txi-D 3+1 Set
					

Eigenschaften TXi-D Bewährte Vibrationserfassung Digitale Signalverarbeitung (patentiert) Beep Speed Control…




					angelzentrale.de


----------



## Lil Torres (21. September 2021)

ich nutze die vorgänger nun seit fast 10 jahren problemlos. beste bissanzeiger...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (21. September 2021)

Lil Torres schrieb:


> ich nutze die vorgänger nun seit fast 10 jahren problemlos. beste bissanzeiger...


Kollege nutzt die auch seit Jahren ohne Probleme


----------



## Orothred (22. September 2021)

Würde mich hier mal kurz einklinken, Nachfrage und eventuell auch Empfehlung dann, wenn gut bewertet.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesen Bissanzeigern?

*Anaconda Tiki Taka*


----------



## jkc (22. September 2021)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob exakt mit diesen oder einer früheren Version davon.
Ein Pieper gab ohne Grund und konsequent Falschmeldungen ab, schrieben auch andere Nutzer, dass sie das gleiche Problem haben. Hier im Forum, noch nicht soooo lange her.

Grüße JK


----------



## Raven87 (22. September 2021)

Ich habe mir die Tiki Taka auch letztens bestellt und komme hoffentlich im Oktober zum testen. Außerhalb dieses Forums habe ich viel Gutes gelesen, daher habe ich mich dafür entschieden. 
Hier im Forum haben jedoch Einige schon negative Erfahrungen gemacht.
Ich werde berichten


----------



## feko (22. September 2021)

Mir ist da zb was doofes passiert.
In meinem Empfänger und dem delkim txi plus haben es Spinnen geschafft sich ein zu nisten.
Die Teile gingen nicht mehr richtig.
Also aufgemacht... Und mir ist die Kinnlade runter gefallen.
Alles zugewebt worden von den 8beinern.
Höhere Gewalt und einfach shit happens.
Kann natürlich mit jedem Bissanzeiger passieren.
Ist wie n Lottogewinn.
Vg


----------



## jkc (22. September 2021)

Hatte ich tatsächlich auch schonmal, dass sich ne Spinne im Lautsprecher eingenistet hat, aber so schlimm wie Du es beschreibst war es bei mir nicht. Nachdem ich die Spinne draußen hatte lief das Ding wieder.
Weiß auch gar nicht mehr bei welchem Modell das war.

Grüße JK


----------



## Justin123 (22. September 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob exakt mit diesen oder einer früheren Version davon.
> Ein Pieper gab ohne Grund und konsequent Falschmeldungen ab, schrieben auch andere Nutzer, dass sie das gleiche Problem haben. Hier im Forum, noch nicht soooo lange her.
> 
> Grüße JK


Ja hier, ich wahrscheinlich. Bei mir ebenfalls ständig einfach gepiept. Dann das Nachtlicht dauerhaft in unterschiedlichen abständen geblinkt. Hatte glaube 4 oder 5 Sets davon, bei allen der gleiche Mist. Letztes Jahr auf die schnelle für Frankreich nochmal zwei von denen ohne Funk gekauft. Selbe Spiel, andauernd Pieper. Selbst wenn keine Rute im Bissanzeiger lag. Bei den passenden Swingern haben sich einfach so schrauben verabschiedet, Kleber gelöst usw. Bei den Snag Ears haben sich die Stangen gelöst, die Dioden nicht funktioniert. In meinen Augen ist Anaconda absoluter Müll. Habe mit fast allem was ich von denen die letzen Jahre gekauft habe probleme bzw ging einfach (zu schnell, zu einfach) kaputt. Rod Pod beine die einfach abfallen weil innendrinne gebrochen, Boiliebohrer die im Griffstück sich mitdrehen und dann brechen, absolut unsauber verarbeitete Rutengriffe (Endkappe Oval statt Rund weil irgendwas drunter klemmt) Waagengriff der sich nicht richtig einklappen lässt weil abstehendes Plastik, Die Waage hab ich mir sogar wieder gekauft weil das Packmaß gut ist, diesmal lässt sich sogar der Griff einklappen aber wenn man etwas schwerere Fische wiegt knackt es kurz und die Waage geht einfach aus. Denke da gäbe es noch mehr aber ich habs irgendwann einfach aufgegeben und wenn vermeidbar kaufe ich kein Anaconda.

Kurz und knapp: Finger weg vom Anaconda Müll.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (22. September 2021)

Der 4 Season Schlafsack (Vagabond 4) allerdings ist sehr gut 

Bei Bissanzeigern aber nicht sparen, die Erfahrung habe ich auch mit 200€ Lehrgeld bezahlt. War son Cormoran Set, nach nem Jahr alle einfach im Arsch


----------



## Niklas32 (23. September 2021)

Ich fische inzwischen schon über 3 Jahre mit den Anaconda R-1 4+1 Bissanzeigern und muss sagen, dass ich überhaupt keine Probleme damit habe und sehr zufrieden bin. 
Es ist natürlich kein Bissanzeiger mit 1 zu 1 Übertragung oder solchen Sachen, aber er tut was er soll und alles was ich möchte kann ich einstellen.

Bisher haben die Dinger auf jeden Fall alles mitgemacht. Egal ob Gewitter, Starkregen oder Eisangeln und Schneefall. Ich hatte bisher keine Probleme oder Ausfälle.


----------



## Esslingen (23. September 2021)

Ich habe jetzt bald 12 Jahre lang Vortex Bissanzeiger benutzt...die gibt es jetzt leider nicht mehr. Sind glaube ich von Grauvell aufgekauft worden oder haben fusuioniert. Waren / sind Top ...sind jetzt bei meinem Sohn im Einsatz.
Ich Benutze seit diesem Jahr Delkim Txi-D zzgl. Reciver RX-D - Top Produkt - kann ich nur jedem empfehlen ist aber auch einer der Preisführer.

Wichtig war mir immer bei der Kaufentscheidung von Bissanzeigern auch, dass sie mit einer 9 Volt Blockbatterie betrieben werden. Die hält bei mir dann auch locker ein Jahr.


----------



## Justin123 (23. September 2021)

Esslingen schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt bald 12 Jahre lang Vortex Bissanzeiger benutzt...die gibt es jetzt leider nicht mehr. Sind glaube ich von Grauvell aufgekauft worden oder haben fusuioniert. Waren / sind Top ...sind jetzt bei meinem Sohn im Einsatz.
> Ich Benutze seit diesem Jahr Delkim Txi-D zzgl. Reciver RX-D - Top Produkt - kann ich nur jedem empfehlen ist aber auch einer der Preisführer.
> 
> Wichtig war mir immer bei der Kaufentscheidung von Bissanzeigern auch, dass sie mit einer 9 Volt Blockbatterie betrieben werden. Die hält bei mir dann auch locker ein Jahr.


FIsche meine Delkims jetzt seit April/Mai 2019. Ist immernoch die gleiche Batterie. Mir kommt auch nix anderes mehr ins Haus. Bin froh dasa ich mein Set nochmal erweitern konnte und noch alte Txi Plus neu gefunden zu haben. 
Kann die Delkims jedem empfehlen. Super durchdacht allein das D lok System um sich das lästige herum geschraube zu sparen, den Batteriedeckel mit den Snag Ears.


----------



## NaabMäx (24. September 2021)

200-400€ ausgeben, damit ich seh / hör, dass ein Fisch angebissen hat?
Den Fisch, den man nicht mit Pose, Spitze beobachten, Glöckchen fängt - ......brauchts den?
Wennt's müd seits, geht's hald einfach in euer Bett, den Fisch fangts ein anders mal doch auch.
Die Piepser sollen min. 1000€ kosten, damits das Angeln lernts und nicht dauernd diese Legangelei betreiben müßts.
Zu faul um auf die Angeln auf zu passen - ja gibts den sowas. 
Das ist Legangelei und sonst nix.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. September 2021)

Teile zu 0% deine Meinung, aber jeder hat da ja seine eigene 
Und mit Faulheit hat das doch mal absolut gar nichts zu tun...


----------



## Orothred (24. September 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> 200-400€ ausgeben, damit ich seh / hör, dass ein Fisch angebissen hat?
> Den Fisch, den man nicht mit Pose, Spitze beobachten, Glöckchen fängt - ......brauchts den?
> Wennt's müd seits, geht's hald einfach in euer Bett, den Fisch fangts ein anders mal doch auch.
> Die Piepser sollen min. 1000€ kosten, damits das Angeln lernts und nicht dauernd diese Legangelei betreiben müßts.
> ...



War das nötig?


----------



## Tuxedo75 (24. September 2021)

Das bestätigt leider meine Aussage für die ich in einem anderen Thread kritisiert wurde… warum kann man nicht verstehen, dass sich manche Dinge weiterentwickeln und Leute daran auch Spaß haben. 

Vermiest mir zumindest sehr die Laune und Lust hier im Forum.


----------



## Orothred (24. September 2021)

Tuxedo75 schrieb:


> Das bestätigt leider meine Aussage für die ich in einem anderen Thread kritisiert wurde… warum kann man nicht verstehen, dass sich manche Dinge weiterentwickeln und Leute daran auch Spaß haben.
> 
> Vermiest mir zumindest sehr die Laune und Lust hier im Forum.



Na ja, aber solche "alles was ich mach is richtig"-Leute hast immer. Lächeln und winken.....


----------



## Tuxedo75 (24. September 2021)

Ich finde es echt mühsam… früher war alles besser, dazu noch im „Dialekt“ geschrieben um zu betonen wie bodenständig/erfahren man ist… sorry das triggert mich eben wirklich sehr… 

Vllt. Erklärt das warum immer weniger in Foren los ist wenn man sich jedes Mal so was anhören darf…aber vllt. Fährt der Gute ja auch noch einen Trabbi und bezahlt noch in DM weil mehr brauchts ja nicht und früher es alles besser und das gilt verdammt nochmal für alle!!!!!


----------



## Minimax (24. September 2021)

Tuxedo75 schrieb:


> Ich finde es echt mühsam… früher war alles besser, dazu noch im „Dialekt“ geschrieben um zu betonen wie bodenständig/erfahren man ist… sorry das triggert mich eben wirklich sehr…
> 
> Vllt. Erklärt das warum immer weniger in Foren los ist wenn man sich jedes Mal so was anhören darf…aber vllt. Fährt der Gute ja auch noch einen Trabbi und bezahlt noch in DM weil mehr brauchts ja nicht und früher es alles besser und das gilt verdammt nochmal für alle!!!!!


Fahr den Trigger runter, und sieh das halt als eine Meinung unter vielen in diesem Thread an. NaabMäx kann der Festbleiangelei halt nichts abgewinnen, und schreibt gerne mal Dialekt. Und übrigens auch gerne mal, wenns um Biologie und Angelrecht geht, sehr hochdeutsch und vor allem sehr sachkundig und fundiert. Das merkt man aber nur, wenn man häufiger liest.
Ich habe auch meine Trigger, und es ist sind ähnliche wie Deine, glaube ich zumindest. Man baut dann auf einem Posting wunderwerweisswelche Theoriegebäude auf, wer da am anderen Ende an der Tastatur sitzt. Ich glaube übrigens, das Foren viel eher in der Lage dazu sind, solche Impulsreaktionen abzufedern als andere soziale Medien, in denen es kaum Chancen gibt, sich über ein Schlagwort oder einen Satz hinaus zu verständigen. 
Und auf eine Triggerung mit dem ganzen Vorurteilswust den man dann schlussfolgert, unkontrolliert loszulegen, ist doch eigentlich mindestens so fragwürdig wie eine polarisierendes, rauhbautziges Totalurteil über eine Angelmethode.

So und ontopic: Ich hätte gerne einen Delkim-Bissanzeiger. Mein kleines, markengeiles Herz begehrt einen. Aber halt nur einen, und nicht für die klassische Festblei-Karpfenangelei mit Zwillings/Drillings-Karpfenflak, sondern für das leichte Grundangeln im kleinen Fluss mit mäßiger bis lebhafter Strömung. Delkim baut ja auch eine abgespeckte Version ohne Funk. Meine Frage ist, unterscheidet sich das Produkt von den "grossen" Delkims? Und ist es möglich, den Bissanzeiger sehr fein und leicht einzustellen, ohne die Schnur knalleprall festzuziehen, sondern eher schlaff? Gibt das dann noch eine verwertbare Anzeige?


----------



## Justin123 (24. September 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> 200-400€ ausgeben, damit ich seh / hör, dass ein Fisch angebissen hat?
> Den Fisch, den man nicht mit Pose, Spitze beobachten, Glöckchen fängt - ......brauchts den?
> Wennt's müd seits, geht's hald einfach in euer Bett, den Fisch fangts ein anders mal doch auch.
> Die Piepser sollen min. 1000€ kosten, damits das Angeln lernts und nicht dauernd diese Legangelei betreiben müßts.
> ...


Sowas von sich geben aber bestimmt mit dem Auto zum angeln fahren. Wieso nicht mit der Kutsche? Oder zu Fuß? Etwa zu faul? Ist das Auto doch gemütlicher?
Komplett lächerliche Aussage in meinen Augen. Wenn man nichts produktives beizutragen hat, eifnach mal die ... halten 

PS: Alle deine Ruten und Rollen kosten bestimmt auch nur 10 Euro das Stück, deine Fische fängst du damit ja auch alle, wenn nicht heute dann ein anders mal doch auch. Da brauchst keine ordentliches und qualitatives Equipment


----------



## jkc (25. September 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> So und ontopic: Ich hätte gerne einen Delkim-Bissanzeiger. Mein kleines, markengeiles Herz begehrt einen. Aber halt nur einen, und nicht für die klassische Festblei-Karpfenangelei mit Zwillings/Drillings-Karpfenflak, sondern für das leichte Grundangeln im kleinen Fluss mit mäßiger bis lebhafter Strömung. Delkim baut ja auch eine abgespeckte Version ohne Funk. Meine Frage ist, unterscheidet sich das Produkt von den "grossen" Delkims? Und ist es möglich, den Bissanzeiger sehr fein und leicht einzustellen, ohne die Schnur knalleprall festzuziehen, sondern eher schlaff? Gibt das dann noch eine verwertbare Anzeige?


Hi, ich nutze 4 Delkim EV+, manche davon seit über 10 Jahren, einer hat allerdings seit einigen Jahren ne Macke am Sensor und zeigt keine Bisse mehr an. Ansonsten sind die Dinger tip, top und auch stark beansprucht worden. Soweit ich weiß gibt´s die auch in der aktuellen D-Generation. Und ja, die Anzeige ist sehr sensibel einstellbar und es braucht auch keine nennenswerte Schnurspannung um Alarm auszulösen, das Eigengewicht der Schnur langt da schon.

Grüße JK


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. September 2021)

Die sind so sensible, auf höchster Stufe brauchste die Schnur nur schief angucken und das Ding schreit los 

Nutze immer ca 60% Sensity. Und dann kannst ja noch zusätzlich in 8 Stufen die Anzahl der Beeps einstellen pro Ton. Das ist dann dieses "Überschlagen" der Töne bei nem Vollrun. Manche stehen ja darauf, ich finds auch geil. Da macht das Ding dann richtig Alarm


----------



## feko (25. September 2021)

Zum karpfenangeln braucht es keine delkims... Aber zb für freie Leine oder raubfisch angeln sind sie top.
Vg


----------



## Astacus74 (29. September 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> 200-400€ ausgeben, damit ich seh / hör, dass ein Fisch angebissen hat?
> Den Fisch, den man nicht mit Pose, Spitze beobachten, Glöckchen fängt - ......brauchts den?
> Wennt's müd seits, geht's hald einfach in euer Bett, den Fisch fangts ein anders mal doch auch.
> Die Piepser sollen min. 1000€ kosten, damits das Angeln lernts und nicht dauernd diese Legangelei betreiben müßts.
> ...



Na jeder wie er möchte, wenn ich bei mir auf Karpfen fisch (mit 3 Ruten) dann stehen die schon mal schön verteilt am Ufer meist zwei am Platz vor den Füßen und eine ne Stelle weiter ohne Funke echt bescheiden.
Beim nächsten mal geht es halt mit Schwimmbrot auf die Rüssler ganz danach worauf ich Lust hab.
Und wenn sich manch Karpfenangler am Ufer eingräbt, modernes Gerät nutzt, na dann soll er doch jeder wie er will, unser Hobby ist so vielseitig und hat soviele schöne Seiten das jeder glücklich werden kann egal ob modern oder Oldshool.

Gruß Frank


----------



## NaabMäx (30. September 2021)

Warum bezeichnen einige die Angelei ohne elektrischen Bissanzeiger als "Old School"?
Was ist den so modern am elektronischem Bissanzeiger, wo kaum mehr drinnen ist als ein Piepser / Summer, Batterie, LED, Da gibts schon komplexeres / modernere Schaltkreise, als so ein Dingens.
Habe mir vor Jahrzehnten schon elektrische Bissanzeiger selber gebaut, da gabs die noch gar nicht auf dem Markt, stellte aber schnell fest, dass ich die nicht brauch, und mir das zusätzliches schleppen auch auf die xxx ging. 
Außerdem ist die Methoden, wo sich der Fisch eben nicht selber fängt, wesentlich spannender und anspruchsvoller. 

Wenn etwas altbacken ist, ist es diese Art der Langleinenfischerei, wo sich der Fisch selber hakt, man den Fisch nur noch aus dem Wasser kurbeln muss, nachdem einem ein Dingens mitteilt, " Hallo Schnarchzapfen, da hängt ein Fisch dran, wenn du es nicht gemerkt haben solltest, anschlagen brauchst du nicht, und wenn du noch einen elektrische Rolle installierst, zieh ich auch noch den Fisch für dich raus, .... also eigentlich brauch ich dich gar nicht mehr zum angeln, es reicht, wenn du den Fisch abholst. Schönen Gruß vom technischem Schnickschnack......oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. September 2021)

Zusätzliches Schleppen? Come on. Die wiegen nix und ne Tasche hat man eh dabei, das ist doch kein Argument.

Wenn du das Karpfenangeln richtig betreibst, mit Campen und so, dann kommst du um Bissanzeiger nicht rum. Anderfalls geht das natürlich auch ohne, wenn du die ganze Zeit vor den Ruten sitzt


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. September 2021)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Wenn du das Karpfenangeln richtig betreibst, mit Campen und so,



Genau. 
Wenn man zwei, drei oder mehr Tage am Wasser bleibt, kann man nicht ständig wach sein oder neben den Ruten sitzen.
Bei Kurzansitzen sieht es wieder anders aus.


----------



## davidhecht (30. September 2021)

Ich kann dir die Carpsounder Super IT empfehlen. Habe diese schon einige Jahre, können alles was man braucht, Funk zuverlässig, wasserdicht, sehr robust. Support durch die Firma super. Preis-Leistung top.

LG


----------



## Raven87 (17. November 2021)

Sooo Leute, ich krame den Trööt mal wieder aus, da ich die Anaconda Tiki Taka nun ein paar Tage getestet habe und ja ein kurzes Fazit versprochen habe.

Die Verarbeitung finde ich ok. Und mäßigen Regen haben sie auch problemlos weg gesteckt.
Die Bedienung ist etwas fummelig und etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig. Im Gegensatz dazu finde ich die handliche Größe aber irgendwie ganz nett. Ich weiß nicht wie ich das anders sagen soll, da sie etwas größer vermutlich auch nicht stören würden...
Fallbisse werden korrekt angezeigt. Aber zur Bissanzeige selbst kann ich noch nicht viel sagen, da ich bisher nur im Fluss geangelt habe und es auch meistens recht windig war. Unterm Strich sind sie ok.
Ich habe für drei Bissanzeiger inkl. einen Funksensor etwa 150€ bezahlt und vermutlich würde ich das nächste Mal mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen und entweder die "Carpsounder Age one" oder die "Anaconda GSX-6" kaufen. Wenn man aufs Geld achten muss, sind die kleinen Tiki Taka aber schon ok. Vermutlich sind dann aber auch welche für 80€ ok


----------

